# MSDN Library for VS 6 query



## Brendon (Jul 2, 2003)

i don't know if this is the right category to post it in, but i'm trying to instally MSDN cd's 1 & 2. it installs correctly but when i run it i get this error message....

"The local disk does not contain the files for MSDN VS 6.0 local" as expected. Please update the location."

does anyone know how to fix this? 

Thanks in advance
Brendon


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you install all of the program to your hard drive or to run from the CD? Try the install again and watch the options.


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

If you select the install the all the files (or some other similar option), it copies everything on to your hard disk and you don't need CDs to run MSDN. If you don't copy everything, it needs the CDs.

A full installation requires about 800 to 900 MB depending on which helps you install. So decide as per the space on your hard disk. I haven't installed, for example, Visual FoxPro Help and thus saved some space.


----------



## Brendon (Jul 2, 2003)

Rockn, AbtAvgUser,

Thanks. I'll try a full install.


----------

